# Swiss Franc Annuities



## Rosewell (May 18, 2009)

Does anyone have any experience with Swiss annuities? Specifically, how is it dealing long range with a Swiss insurer? 

Over the years I have followed the Swiss franc. It seems to be relentlessly rising compared to our dollar. 

I never though about Swiss annuities until a friend showed me a booklet she downloaded from the "Swiss Annuity Consumer Bureau." for 15 Swiss francs. Has anyone else read this booklet? It makes a compelling case for Swiss annuities, all legal to own and everything. The problem is, I just don't know anyone who has one.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

No experience. But annuities are generally purchased to privide a very secure, stable source of income. Why would you want them subject to the vagaries of foreign currency risk?
The rise of the Swiss franc has not been "relentless".. It had been moving within +/- 10% of par for quite a few years. It fell a fair bit in 2007/2008 when CDN $ and oil were booming.


----------

